
Ask HN: Startups Offering Personal Loans for 5-8% APR? - semi-nontechncl
I&#x27;ve read about how quantitative easing has resulted in a lot of companies with money that they can&#x27;t find a place to get a good return on. The result is stock buybacks and high startup valuations. So I would think that getting a personal loan to pay off credit card debt at an interest rate of somewhere between 5-8% APR wouldn&#x27;t be that hard, if there really is all this money sitting around looking for a decent return. However, the best online loans I&#x27;m finding are about 11-12% APR. I&#x27;m employed full-time and have good credit, with the exception of one credit card that is near the limit.<p>Are there any startups offering loans at the rate I&#x27;m looking for? If not, why?
======
vivalibre
I got USD$30k @ 5.5% with no origination fee from Lightstream.com. I am not
affiliated with them. Just a happy customer.

